# New here need info please!!



## BossHogg (Sep 30, 2014)

Hi new to the whole body building( just starting with weights and eating good) ive been looking to get into oral steroids to start out and would like to know the best way to use. Cycles amounts ext.  Not familiar with abbreviations sorry.

1. Winny + test.  How to build a "cycle" length and dose. Cant do needles thanks.


Ive heard this is a good start. ( leave suggestion of other starters) 

A little about me
Male 26
230 pounds 
5.7
Usually eat once a day ( going to change that)
Just starting to work out.
Assuming close to 15-20% body fat.
Im looking to get HUGE asap! 

THANKS FOR LOOKING


----------



## brazey (Sep 30, 2014)

Welcome to the community. Repost in the anabolic zone since this is for introductions.


----------



## Mansir39 (Sep 30, 2014)

Welcome to the community


----------



## jas101 (Sep 30, 2014)

Welcome Boss!


----------

